# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Gedragstherapie voor soa/patienten - Artikel

## Leontien

*Gedragstherapie kan patiënten die zich regelmatig melden bij soa-poliklinieken helpen om van hun onveilige vrijgedrag af te komen.* 

Uit cijfers van Soa aids Nederland in Amsterdam blijkt dat jaarlijks meer dan 100.000 mensen met een soa worden besmet. Dat aantal stijgt al een aantal jaren.

Bron:http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...0321/sc=7da7e3

----------

